# Overclocking phenom 1100t BE( beginner )



## needhelp911 (May 1, 2011)

Hello, I have recently upped my amd CPU speed to 3.7ghz through the bios option.

I have ran Core temp checker and my CPU is at around 30 C. The max limit it says is about 70 C.

I am curious to how far my CPU can be taken? 
Another question is that if the CPU temperature is under control then the computer will be fine with the speed correct?

Thank you for helping! I am relatively new to this.

Is there any other safety programs I may use to check if there is any problems?

I have currently installed OCCT, core temp, and prime 95.


----------



## needhelp911 (May 1, 2011)

These are my computer specs:
Case : Haf 922
PSU: 750 watt Corsair gold edition
2x sapphire HD radeon 6850
CPU:amd 6 core phenom 1100T black edition thuban

My computer currently has 3 fans and corsair h70 water cooling system.


----------



## needhelp911 (May 1, 2011)

Also I am curious about overclocking RAM? how useful will this be?


----------



## needhelp911 (May 1, 2011)

Running prime95 and OCCT seems to make my computer crash to the "physical memory dump" blue screen.


----------



## Soap (Mar 16, 2011)

Overclocking RAM is not very useful, or atleast not as useful as overclocking the CPU or GPU. Try less of an overclock and run prime95 for an hour, and record temperatures.
Do you get a blue screen when running games or doing any intensive tasks?


----------

